# Is it bigoted to be repulsed by body piercings'?



## Serenity4321 (Mar 2, 2021)

I have a very negative reaction to body piercings. Ear piercings are fine..but  I especially react and recoil when I  see  nose piercings. Also but less so, with tongue  and lip piercings  I once had a very sweet, talented, hairdresser who had a nose ring and I always had to avoid looking at the
piercing. I never left her until I moved  because she was very talented and pleasant and I find it difficult to find hairdressers who I think are really good.
I was recently told by one of my friends I should 'get over it' because I was being too judgmental. Her friend told me I was too prejudiced and biased...so I just wondered what others think. I really do not see a reason to 'get over it'..but maybe I am wrong and should be more accepting of others choices?
But I still recoil at the sight


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't recoil at the sight, although  depending on the severity... but I do hate those huge holes in the lobes for example..  and tongue piercings... but you're entitled to feel a certain way about these things as they are entitled to do with their bodies what they please...


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 2, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I have a very negative reaction to body piercings. Ear piercings are fine..but  I especially react and recoil when I  see  nose piercings. Also but less so, with tongue  and lip piercings  I once had a very sweet, talented, hairdresser who had a nose ring and I always had to avoid looking at the
> piercing. I never left her until I moved  because she was very talented and pleasant and I find it difficult to find hairdressers who I think are really good.
> I was recently told by one of my friends I should 'get over it' because I was being too judgmental. Her friend told me I was too prejudiced and biased...so I just wondered what others think. I really do not see a reason to 'get over it'..but maybe I am wrong and should be more accepting of others choices?
> But I still recoil at the sight


Maybe you'd relax about it more if you look at it thinking "Glad it's him/her and not me" and move on.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 2, 2021)

Some of it grosses me out. It makes attractive people unattractive and unattractive people even more unattractive. I don't get why people put so much effort into something that's so superficial and egocentric. I don't care for tattoos, either. Looking weird doesn't make a person interesting. Doing something creative that no one else is doing makes someone interesting.


----------



## aMused (Mar 2, 2021)

I think there was a time I found extreme body modifications a bit disconcerting but over time and meeting many people with various tattoos and piercings I guess I’ve just normalized it.
I think it’s a normal human reaction to be put off from things that you’re not accustomed to but I also think it’s a kinder human response to learn to be okay with other people’s personal choices and just live and let live.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2021)

I feel sad when I see what to me are extreme examples of body piercings and tattoos.

Like so many things in life, all I have to do is accept them.

_"The only true disability is the inability to accept and respect differences."_ - Tanya Masse


----------



## wcwbf (Mar 2, 2021)

do you physically recoil?  you should probably work on that. 

i think an ear full of 8-10 piercings up each side... just silly looking.

i don't think anything beyond a simple 1-2 hole ear piercing should be allowed until the person is no longer a minor.  not even if parent are ok with it.

nobody who isn't paying their entire "way" with everything (car, house/apt, food, job, etc) should not be allowed to get those gauges.  seems that surgical procedure costs (today) around $500/ear.  same with tattoos.  if you're not a legal adult, you can't get them.  removal takes several visits at something like $3-500 each.

and i'll hold the money you'll need to fix that f-up.

 

you do understand this is not entirely serious, right!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 2, 2021)

nm


----------



## Dana (Mar 2, 2021)

_My advice is, if a person "recoils" from anything...do not gaze upon that thing...avert your look and try to find something else to gawk at.

Just to clarify, I don't like piercings or tattoos but to each their own._


----------



## timoc (Mar 2, 2021)

A couple of years ago I was in my local having a pint. The grandson of my friend came up to the bar with his pals and said, "Hello."
I noticed that he and his mates had rings through their noses and lips. I asked them if they were uncomfortable and they replied,"No."
One of the lads told me that he had 3 rings through his 'John Thomas', I laughed and said that I didn't believe him.
He only pulled his 'tool' out and proved that he wasn't lying.
I asked, "When you go to the loo and you've finished peeing and you are shaking the drips off, do the rings play a tune?"


----------



## Nathan (Mar 2, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> Is it bigoted to be repulsed by body piercings'?



It's a matter of personal preference, I don't like plaid suits(ha, or _any_ suits for that matter) or tons of tattoos and piercings.


----------



## Chet (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't think they respect their body. It's the only vehicle you have to take you through life so don't go poke holes in it.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2021)

Revulsion is a human reaction that is not entirely under our control. It is like fear and probably has some evolutionary advantage. Feelings tend to arise spontaneously, caused by some trigger such as something that we perceive though our senses. What we do have control over is what we do about the feeling. You, Serenity, did not reject your hairdresser for her piercings and if you can do that, then you can learn to live with piercings in others.

I have a niece that I love very much but she has extensive tattoos that I do not like. They tend to trigger a negative reaction when I see them. I've become used to them over time and my reaction now is quite mild. I choose to look past them to the person under the skin. It takes some control to be sure but it is her choice to decorate her skin and it is my choice not to make a fuss.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't think it has anything to do with bigotry at all.  Just personal taste.


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2021)

I find it repulsive, but that's just me. It's difficult to have a conversation with someone who has metal knobs sticking out everywhere decorating their faces and fake horns inserted into their skulls. But this is the idea with people who do this to themselves. They want to create social distance between themselves and others and then say to those others, "hey, if you can't deal with this it's YOUR problem." I feel like, just go away or go see a therapist cuz you're the one with the problem, not me.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 2, 2021)

I think our lives would be much simpler and less upsetting if we didn't concern ourselves with what other people do unless what they are doing causes problems and/or harm to others.

Tony


----------



## jerry old (Mar 2, 2021)

It is either just plain dumb or folks not pleased with their appearance.
Small earrings on a lady can be attractive, on males -UG.
The 'Nose-Plugs' are repulsive, as are two many tattoos, especially those running the length of their neck


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 2, 2021)

I can't understand the reason why people do it, perhaps it's a rebellious sign to show the world they don't run with the pack, it's a shame though because to me, it doesn't enhance the face, it spoils it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 2, 2021)

*I was in a fast food restaurant once and saw a guy with them in his nose, lips, eyebrows. I am not sure I recoil, but do not find the appearance pleasing at all.
I am with @hollydolly , the giant earlobe holes are the worst.*


----------



## Gaer (Mar 2, 2021)

i don't even have holes in my ears! But that's just me.
I don't know why people want to defile themselves, but that's their business.

Jeez, Are we supposed to flog ourselves and call ourselves names as bigoted or racist or whatever for being ALIVE?


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't like lots of tattoos. If someone has a small one, I can connect with them. Lots of them on the neck, arms, and etc. simply turn me off.

As for piercings, I have no problem with most earrings. But the lobe expanding ring, tongue ring, and etc. do something to me that is not positive. A time or two, I had a cashier with a tongue ring and all I could think about was does it interfere with chewing and swallowing?

Yes, it's their body to do whatever and I get to decide what I find pleasing.

ETA: I forgot to answer the original question. No, I don't feel it is bigoted.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2021)

aMused said:


> I think there was a time I found extreme body modifications a bit disconcerting but over time and meeting many people with various tattoos and piercings I guess I’ve just normalized it.
> I think it’s a normal human reaction to be put off from things that you’re not accustomed to but I also think it’s a kinder human response to learn to be okay with other people’s personal choices and just live and let live.





Aunt Bea said:


> I feel sad when I see what to me are extreme examples of body piercings and tattoos.
> 
> Like so many things in life, all I have to do is accept them.
> 
> _"The only true disability is the inability to accept and respect differences."_ - Tanya Masse


Agree! There are many examples in life that aren’t my preferences but I try my best not to judge people on theirs. I’m not always successful but I’m actually getting better at it. Everyone has a choice to express themselves however they’d like as long as it’s not hurting others. If someone is too much for me I look away. It’s none of my business what others do to their body.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 2, 2021)

*Adding to my response about the piercings....I am really bothered by the people who have tattoos all over their faces.  I mean...THEY may think it is cool now, but what about in 40-50 years, when they are old, and skin is saggier.  Not to mention the lack of job opportunities ...outside of being an entertainer, rock musician or something extreme.  
At least with the facial piercings, you can stop wearing them when the interest fades, and there is not a lot of residual stuff.  But the tats are pretty forever*


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2021)

Years ago, a guy I worked with had a daughter who had her tongue pierced.  About a year after the piercing, she developed a bad tongue infection and had to have half her tongue removed.  He said she could barely eat and speak properly for several weeks, and may have lasting issues forever.  I don't understand why people would put their health at risk for something so unnecessary.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 2, 2021)

I'll leave the judgement to others but I often wonder what it's like to have a bad head cold *and* a nose ring.  Seems like I have enough trouble with my runny nose, without an added object to contend with.  Gross!!!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2021)

Deleted. No sense adding pictures if most of you are repulsed by such adversity.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2021)

Those pictures in post #26 look like people who would have been right at home in a circus freak show, years ago.  They must have a serious problem with their self esteem.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Some of it grosses me out. It makes attractive people unattractive and unattractive people even more unattractive. I don't get why people put so much effort into something that's so superficial and egocentric. I don't care for tattoos, either. Looking weird doesn't make a person interesting. Doing something creative that no one else is doing makes someone interesting.


Excessive tattoos & piercings are a craving for attention.  They _want _people to stare at them; that's the whole idea.
And the more outrageous, the more attention.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

To each, their own, live and let live.
On a personal note, I am not attracted by them but not repulsed either as long as it is them and not me I'm good with it.


----------



## Dana (Mar 2, 2021)

The people with the face tattoos are making a statement. They are saying, no one will give us a job, therefore the state will have to feed, house and clothe us, for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 2, 2021)

Absolutely agree! This I would have a hard time with. I’d still try to accept them as is and try not to judge them


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I think our lives would be much simpler and less upsetting if we didn't concern ourselves with what other people do unless what they are doing causes problems and/or harm to others.
> 
> Tony


QFT


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 2, 2021)

Piercings I mostly ignore, however the nasal septum with a horse shoe shaped ring in it...something else.
 It always brings up a thought of the person trying to blow his or her nose...
 To his or her own I guess...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2021)

Tish said:


> To each, their own, live and let live.
> On a personal note, I am not attracted by them but not repulsed either as long as it is them and not me I'm good with it.


  I feel the same way as you do Tish.


----------



## Devi (Mar 2, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> QFT


@Shalimar -- sorry ... but what is "QFT"?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2021)

Tish said:


> To each, their own, live and let live.
> On a personal note, I am not attracted by them but not repulsed either as long as it is them and not me I'm good with it.


I feel the same way Tish, I think that those who want them should get them, they are popular these days with the young people, and some smaller ones like a nice nose stud can be attractive.  I didn't get my ears pierced until I was thirty, and then rarely wore earrings, haven't put on a pair in many years, the holes are probably closed up by now, I don't know.  I can't say I've seen any extreme or excessive ones in real life like in those pictures, so I'm pretty sure that's rare.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 2, 2021)

Personally I'm not a fan of piercings but if others see some benefit for themselves then that's their choice, not mine. They are reversible when the time comes and, it will come! 
Tattoos upset me more because they're permanent. There's not going back really. They seem very popular with many though. Hope those that have them are still thrilled with those tatts at 80 or 85 when the color's all gone and the lines of the images are well blurred.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I think our lives would be much simpler and less upsetting if we didn't concern ourselves with what other people do unless what they are doing causes problems and/or harm to others.
> 
> Tony


Well said Tony, agree.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> @Shalimar -- sorry ... but what is "QFT"?


No worries Devi.  It stands for quoted for truth.


----------



## Devi (Mar 2, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> No worries Devi.  It stands for quoted for truth.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## Jules (Mar 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Excessive tattoos & piercings are a craving for attention. They _want _people to stare at them; that's the whole idea.
> And the more outrageous, the more attention.


This is how I feel too. 

A few years ago the gal in front of me was gushing at the cashier about his huge earlobe rings.  He said “I wish I hadn’t done it.”

My SIL had a tongue ring and a nipple ring.  After a night of food poisoning affects, he removed both and never replaced them.  

If someone wants to make a statement, it’s easier if it will grow out.  Like every time I decided I needed to dye my hair black.  It took me a while to learn.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2021)

I have a lovely diamond nose stud, and a tiny gold ring among other delicate nose jewellery. I have been wearing this stuff for over thirty years, and, so far, no one has run screaming down the street. Living on the west coast  of  Canuckistan, bohemian paradise, no one seems to notice.


----------



## Dana (Mar 2, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I have a lovely diamond nose stud, and a tiny gold ring among other delicate nose jewellery. I have been wearing this stuff for over thirty years, and so far, no one has run screaming down the street. Living on the west coast  of  Canuckistan, bohemian paradise, no one seems to notice.


Do you wear your nose stud and ring when seeing clients?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2021)

Dana said:


> Do you wear your nose stud and ring when seeing clients?


Of course, often paired with my favourite apparel, gorgeous Pakistani two piece embroidered suits. This is west coast normal.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

DaveA said:


> I'll leave the judgement to others but I often wonder what it's like to have a bad head cold *and* a nose ring.  Seems like I have enough trouble with my runny nose, without an added object to contend with.  Gross!!!


You beat me to it....I was just about to ask that.


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 2, 2021)

In the Hindu culture, for all women, the *nose ring* is a symbol of being married
It is believed that a girl should only wear a nath or nose ring on the day of the *wedding* and
continue to wear it till the time she is married when it is removed by the Groom ending the Bride's virginity
Getting the *nose* pierced is also seen as paying respect to Goddess Parvati
This has been done since the Mogul Empire around 1500
In the South of India the nose is pierced on the right and in the North of India the nose is pierced on the left side
To answer the question I am not repulse by them but I do not like body piercings or tattoos 
I am always amazed at the amount of tattoos some people have....must be a painful experience....I am not that game


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

In Africa, the Kikuyu tribe put weights in their ear lobes to enlarge them. It is considered attractive. I can't even bring myself to have pierced ears!


----------



## timoc (Mar 3, 2021)

Oops


----------



## timoc (Mar 3, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Whatcha mean Maria?
> View attachment 152890View attachment 152891View attachment 152892View attachment 152893View attachment 152894


#26. My kind of girls. 

If we ever ran out of conversation, I could just spend the week reading their faces.


----------



## Chet (Mar 3, 2021)

A lot of hard core gang members / prison inmates are loaded with bad ass tattoos and these are clearly anti-social people, so why would the average person mimic their look in even the smallest way?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

I dislike all forms of body disfigurement, except for pierced ears. One tiny piercing in each earlobe, that's it.  I don't find tattoos attractive at all, and wonder how happy their owners will be 20-30 years down the line.

If I were really "repulsed" by the piercings, as Serenity says she is, I'd probably look for another hairdresser.  I once gave up a very talented hairdresser, whose haircuts I loved, because she kept annoying me by trying to sell me various cosmetics and services I had not come in for.
(This was a pretty expensive salon).  I hated to give up the haircuts, and never found anyone else even nearly as talented, but was getting tired of steeling myself against the sales pitch every time I walked in the door.

Sometimes you just gotta change.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Beauty is still in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 3, 2021)

*bigot* | American Dictionary​ 

bigot
noun [ C ]
a person who has strong, unreasonable ideas, esp. about race or religion, and who thinks anyone who does not have the same beliefs is wrong.
---
Just because someone does not like piercings does not make them a bigot.   We can dislike something without being a bigot.  It's a matter of one's motivations. Example : Bigotry would be hating everyone who wore red, just because they wore red.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 3, 2021)

Nose piercings in food service workers gross me out.  Other than that, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 3, 2021)

No, it's not bigoted. Considering these people are obtaining the reactions, which they intended with body piercings. I love a naked human. I don't like tats, or piercings. I think they are gross. But if some are stupid enough to willingly deform their bodies, well, it's their thing.
When I look back at the excesses of our generation- flowers in the hair, zodiac medallions, afros, bell bottoms, platform shoesYeah, it was hip for about a month.-, it was dumb.  At least we can burn our excesses, today, you'll need a plastic surgeon.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2021)

Hmm, I think being a flower child would be wonderful. I missed it, too young, but in my heart I will always be a hippie/bohemian.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 3, 2021)

delete


----------



## mrstime (Mar 3, 2021)

timoc said:


> A couple of years ago I was in my local having a pint. The grandson of my friend came up to the bar with his pals and said, "Hello."
> I noticed that he and his mates had rings through their noses and lips. I asked them if they were uncomfortable and they replied,"No."
> One of the lads told me that he had 3 rings through his 'John Thomas', I laughed and said that I didn't believe him.
> He only pulled his 'tool' out and proved that he wasn't lying.
> I asked, "When you go to the loo and you've finished peeing and you are shaking the drips off, do the rings play a tune?"


Our son was in a position like that with a woman, when he saw the piercing on her hooha he deflated immediately got on his clothes and left. He doesn't like seeing piercings anywhere but the ears, but that one was the worst!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 3, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Our son was in a position like that with a woman, when he saw the piercing on her hooha he deflated immediately got on his clothes and left. He doesn't like seeing piercings anywhere but the ears, but that one was the worst!


And he told you, his mother? 
That is not the sort of family sharing that I have ever been privy to.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 3, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> And he told you, his mother?
> That is not the sort of family sharing that I have ever been privy to.


He has very strong feelings about the subject and so yes it came out.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 3, 2021)

I guess that's OK as long as it isn't at the dinner table at Thanksgiving.

Ooops. I see that you are from Canada. Perhaps not Thanksgiving. Christmas?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2021)

Warrigal, Canucks also celebrate Thanksgiving, but in October rather than November. Also, it only has a harvest theme, we didn’t have the Pilgrim experience the Americans did. Smaller celebration for us.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 4, 2021)

Personally I don't care for an excessive amounts of tattoos. even though my second husband was a biker and had some and I did date biker types in my younger years. I don't like the body piercings either unless it is just the normal kind for earrings. But that is my taste and I don't say anything or judge anyone based on that. 

I remember how back in the sixties when the Beatles came out and certain boys at school started wearing their hair longer (not real long yet). The school, the parents, the rednecks were all upset over that. That made those boys more popular! Sometimes they would get beat up just over their hair. Yet those same people would buy music by bands who had really long hair later on. 

Everyone wants everyone else to do what they do.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't recoil at the sight, although  depending on the severity... but I do hate those huge holes in the lobes for example..  and tongue piercings... but you're entitled to feel a certain way about these things as they are entitled to do with their bodies what they please...


holly..I have to agree on the big ear holes...and also agree everyone is entitled to do what they please with their body..and honestly it is NOMB   
(BTW my nickname is Dolly but just from my brother's family and friends...and I wonder if it is a made uo name for you or is it a real nickname)


----------



## Pepper (Mar 4, 2021)

@Serenity4321 
Sooooooooooo..............your nicknames are Dolly, Serenity, and your avatar is the letter J.  I'm sticking with Serenity.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Maybe you'd relax about it more if you look at it thinking "Glad it's him/her and not me" and move on.


Murrmurr...I am working on not reacting..it is automatic reflex now... I hope I can overcome the reaction because it really is their choice to do what they wish with their body


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @Serenity4321
> Sooooooooooo..............your nicknames are Dolly, Serenity, and your avatar is the letter J.  I'm sticking with Serenity.


LOL Pepper..well Serenity is a made up name for this site and no where else. I have been called Dolly by my brother and his friends and now his family all my life..
I am trying to figure out how to change the avatar..I have a new computer and do not know how everything works yet..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2021)

I once asked a young man if his eyebrow piercings were painful when he had them done. His answer was "yes, a lot!"


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Some of it grosses me out. It makes attractive people unattractive and unattractive people even more unattractive. I don't get why people put so much effort into something that's so superficial and egocentric. I don't care for tattoos, either. Looking weird doesn't make a person interesting. Doing something creative that no one else is doing makes someone interesting.


Irwin... I agree on the tattoos too...especially when they cover the body but here too I feel maybe I need to just live and let live with no 'judgment' ..I am working on that
Interesting to me was I read some people who get tattoos become addicted to getting more tattoos...


----------



## wasserball (Mar 4, 2021)

As I get older, I remind myself that I should not be a crabby fault finder.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 4, 2021)

Is it bigoted to be repulsed by body piercings?
No.  If someone wants to make themselves repulsive it is their choice.
Their choices do not require any agreement, or modification in my attitudes or behavior...  Reciprocity in all things; IMO.

Enjoy!


----------



## wasserball (Mar 4, 2021)

stet


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

aMused said:


> I think there was a time I found extreme body modifications a bit disconcerting but over time and meeting many people with various tattoos and piercings I guess I’ve just normalized it.
> I think it’s a normal human reaction to be put off from things that you’re not accustomed to but I also think it’s a kinder human response to learn to be okay with other people’s personal choices and just live and let live.


aMused..you are [probably right..I have not been around many with either piercings of tattoos. That changed when I moved to Florida from California..and I agree I would be a 'better person' to just accept and try to stop the physical reactions..


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I feel sad when I see what to me are extreme examples of body piercings and tattoos.
> 
> Like so many things in life, all I have to do is accept them.
> 
> _"The only true disability is the inability to accept and respect differences."_ - Tanya Masse


AuntBea  Tanya Masse is very wise and worth reading..TY


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> do you physically recoil?  you should probably work on that.


*I agree but not sure exactly how...maybe self talk and relaxation &  affirmations*


wcwbf said:


> *i think an ear full of 8-10 piercings up each side... just silly looking.
> 
> i don't think anything beyond a simple 1-2 hole ear piercing should be allowed until the person is no longer a minor.  not even if parent are ok with it.
> 
> ...


*LOL actually I thought you were being serious until you said otherwise...

*


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> _My advice is, if a person "recoils" from anything...do not gaze upon that thing...avert your look and try to find something else to gawk at.
> 
> Just to clarify, I don't like piercings or tattoos but to each their own._


Dana ..I agree and do not continue looking ..mostly because it affects me  so I quickly look away but hopefully in time I will change my reaction and just accept it is NOMB and 'to each his/her own'


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

timoc said:


> A couple of years ago I was in my local having a pint. The grandson of my friend came up to the bar with his pals and said, "Hello."
> I noticed that he and his mates had rings through their noses and lips. I asked them if they were uncomfortable and they replied,"No."
> One of the lads told me that he had 3 rings through his 'John Thomas', I laughed and said that I didn't believe him.
> He only pulled his 'tool' out and proved that he wasn't lying.
> I asked, "When you go to the loo and you've finished peeing and you are shaking the drips off, do the rings play a tune?"


timoc
Yikes...TMI from the kid...


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Revulsion is a human reaction that is not entirely under our control. It is like fear and probably has some evolutionary advantage. Feelings tend to arise spontaneously, caused by some trigger such as something that we perceive though our senses. What we do have control over is what we do about the feeling. You, Serenity, did not reject your hairdresser for her piercings and if you can do that, then you can learn to live with piercings in others.


*TY..I hear what you are saying and  I think I do  need to control my feelings about it perhaps through self talk*


Warrigal said:


> *I have a niece that I love very much but she has extensive tattoos that I do not like. They tend to trigger a negative reaction when I see them. I've become used to them over time and my reaction now is quite mild. I choose to look past them to the person under the skin. It takes some control to be sure but it is her choice to decorate her skin and it is my choice not to make a fuss.*


*That was a very wise and  loving reaction..good for you!!*


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with bigotry at all.  Just personal taste.


Lewkat Thank you..I did not think so either until I was called bigoted for it and then decided to try to analyze  if there was any  truth in the accusation...hence this thread. I appreciate yours and everyone's  input


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

chic said:


> I find it repulsive, but that's just me. It's difficult to have a conversation with someone who has metal knobs sticking out everywhere decorating their faces and fake horns inserted into their skulls. But this is the idea with people who do this to themselves. They want to create social distance between themselves and others and then say to those others, "hey, if you can't deal with this it's YOUR problem." I feel like, just go away or go see a therapist cuz you're the one with the problem, not me.


LOL chic..you may be  right..I have not really had conversations with people with piercings except for my hairdresser who was really really nice ..but that piercing was hard for me to look at..


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I think our lives would be much simpler and less upsetting if we didn't concern ourselves with what other people do unless what they are doing causes problems and/or harm to others.
> 
> Tony


tbeltrans..
I hear you but my point was I do not go out of my way to look for piercings, just the reaction I have..which is automatic.  And you are right..maybe when/if I 'get over' my negative reaction my life will be improved..


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Happy Joe said:


> Is it bigoted to be repulsed by body piercings?
> No.  If someone wants to make themselves repulsive it is their choice.
> Their choices do not require any agreement, or modification in my attitudes or behavior...  Reciprocity in all things; IMO.
> 
> Enjoy!


Happy Joe..yes but they do not feel they are being repulsive...and I am thinking l I am the one who needs to change


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

wasserball said:


> As I get older, I remind myself that I should not be a crabby fault finder.


wasserall
I agree...and I am not so much finding fault with those who want piercings as I am looking if I should  find fault with my reaction


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't recoil at the sight, although  depending on the severity... but I do hate those huge holes in the lobes for example..  and tongue piercings... but you're entitled to feel a certain way about these things as they are entitled to do with their bodies what they please...


Yes, those huge earrings they put in their ears.  That has got to be the worst look ever!
That really freaks me out to have to look at that.  Good thing we are wearing masks, because I know my facial expression shows the displeasure when I see them.

And, I'm usually pretty understanding.....


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

mrstime said:


> He has very strong feelings about the subject and so yes it came out.


mrstime..I think it is very cool your son could share this with you..I only have daughters and would have thought son's might keep this type of info from their moms..


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Yes, those huge earrings they put in their ears.  That has got to be the worst look ever!
> That really freaks me out to have to look at that.  Good thing we are wearing masks, because I know my facial expression shows the displeasure when I see them.
> 
> And, I'm usually pretty understanding.....


dobielvr  LOL great point on the masks!! They hide a number of reactions


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 4, 2021)

Chet said:


> A lot of hard core gang members / prison inmates are loaded with bad ass tattoos and these are clearly anti-social people, so why would the average person mimic their look in even the smallest way?


Years ago when I was growing up, the only people you would see w/tattoos were the guys in jail or prison.  I don't know if the kids today that have them realize that or not.  But, it put you  in a bad light, people knew instantly where you got them.
Today, I suppose it's more an expression of art and individuality???

Can I just say that what really repulses me are these guys who walk around w/their pants half off their rear ends, what is the deal w/that look?
Now, dress like that in prison, and you might want to watch your back...........


----------



## debrakay (Mar 4, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I have a very negative reaction to body piercings. Ear piercings are fine..but  I especially react and recoil when I  see  nose piercings. Also but less so, with tongue  and lip piercings  I once had a very sweet, talented, hairdresser who had a nose ring and I always had to avoid looking at the
> piercing. I never left her until I moved  because she was very talented and pleasant and I find it difficult to find hairdressers who I think are really good.
> I was recently told by one of my friends I should 'get over it' because I was being too judgmental. Her friend told me I was too prejudiced and biased...so I just wondered what others think. I really do not see a reason to 'get over it'..but maybe I am wrong and should be more accepting of others choices?
> But I still recoil at the sight


Merriam-Webster definition of bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices,
especially, one who regards or treats the members of a group (such as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance

We are all bigots in certain things according to this definition depending on the severity of our own obstination or intoleration.  People make judgements of many things they do not agree with, so by this definition those making judgements according to their own opinions and prejudices are bigots.   Your comments show that you are not totally obstinate or totally intolerant towards others who are different.  You aren't expressing hatred.  You are not so devoted to your own opinions and prejudices that you are unwilling to allow others to be themselves in whatever way they deem appropriate to themselves.  You are human and there are certain things you just do not agree with and that is always your prerogative.  As human beings we are all in the bigot box at one time or another and those who deny it are in the liar box. For instance, those who totally disagree with my personal opinion and comments regarding this (or anything else for that matter), automatically go into the bigot box.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 4, 2021)

In my heyday, only sailors had a tattoo and women wore earrings in good taste.  Regardless of the dictionary's definition, the piercings are absolutely abominable and expressing your opinion about them is ok.  One need no be rude in doing so.  Takes some diplomacy on a person's part.  Of course, were it my kid, forget tact and diplomacy.  That's out the window.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 4, 2021)

And to further debrakay's defining comment, _repulsed_ means to find something personally distasteful, to be repelled by a strong disliking for something. Not the same as bigotry.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> In my heyday, only sailors had a tattoo and women wore earrings in good taste.  Regardless of the dictionary's definition, the piercings are absolutely abominable and expressing your opinion about them is ok.  One need no be rude in doing so.  Takes some diplomacy on a person's part.  Of course, were it my kid, forget tact and diplomacy.  That's out the window.


I don't have tattoos and never liked them, and my kids have always known it. But two of them have tattoos. One of them is my daughter! Both of them served in the military, but I'm not sure that had much to do with it.

Maud's is an illustration from her favorite children's book, Peter Pan, and I have to admit, it's beautiful. Grant has no fewer than 18 tattoos, all of them meaningful to him (i.e., his military insignia's, the bust of a Viking, grandkid's birthdates...). Interestingly, you don't see any of Grant's tatts unless he's wearing shorts. Maud's is in plain sight on her arm.

None of their tatts are gang-related or offensive in any way, and they're beautifully executed. They're both very happy with them, so I had to get over it, which wasn't difficult.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 4, 2021)

debrakay said:


> For instance, those who totally disagree with my personal opinion and comments regarding this (or anything else for that matter), automatically go into the bigot box.


That's a joke, right?


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> In my heyday, only sailors had a tattoo and women wore earrings in good taste.  Regardless of the dictionary's definition, the piercings are absolutely abominable and expressing your opinion about them is ok.  One need no be rude in doing so.  Takes some diplomacy on a person's part.  Of course, were it my kid, forget tact and diplomacy.  That's out the window.


LOL  I so relate...I told my daughter to please wait until I die if she is considering a tongue piercing


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 4, 2021)

debrakay said:


> Merriam-Webster definition of bigot - a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices,
> especially, one who regards or treats the members of a group (such as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
> 
> We are all bigots in certain things according to this definition depending on the severity of our own obstination or intoleration.  People make judgements of many things they do not agree with, so by this definition those making judgements according to their own opinions and prejudices are bigots.   Your comments show that you are not totally obstinate or totally intolerant towards others who are different.  You aren't expressing hatred.  You are not so devoted to your own opinions and prejudices that you are unwilling to allow others to be themselves in whatever way they deem appropriate to themselves.  You are human and there are certain things you just do not agree with and that is always your prerogative.  As human beings we are all in the bigot box at one time or another and those who deny it are in the liar box. For instance, those who totally disagree with my personal opinion and comments regarding this (or anything else for that matter), automatically go into the bigot box.


debrakay..Thank you  you were quite   gracious and  thoughtful. And I agree we are all bigots in some areas. However, your last sentence/comment  was a joke. right? It just doesn't ring true with the rest of your reply..


----------



## Llynn (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## debrakay (Mar 4, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> debrakay..Thank you  you were quite   gracious and  thoughtful. And I agree we are all bigots in some areas. However, your last sentence/comment  was a joke. right? It just doesn't ring true with the rest of your reply..


There were several who picked up on my last comment and flew off the handle.  Then there were a few who realized how we find ways to place place another into a category of our own choosing.  Most people on a forum could care less who I am, what I think or what my opinion is therefore I am a bigot in their eyes when they choose not agree with my values, my morals, my beliefs.  There are a few who take the time to ask "why?"  Today we live in a society that is all words (mostly typed into a computer screen) and very little positive, uplifting action in everyday life and the real world.  Today we live in a society where "self" is far more important than "others".  Today we live in a very dysfunctional family of human beings. Thank you for asking about my snide remark.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

I've gotten used to tattoos and piercings as the past 20 years have rolled by and barely notice them anymore. I've been known to compliment someone on a particularly striking tattoo, but otherwise MYOB.  

Speaking of being offended by other people's bodies, when I was a child and teen there were plenty in my age group who were totally grossed out by old people. That's probably truer now, given that youth is even more highly prized than it was then.

Perhaps while some of us are judging younger folks by their piercings and tattoos, the objects of our revulsion are shuddering at our crepey skin, sags and wrinkles.


----------



## wcwbf (Mar 4, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> *I agree but not sure exactly how...maybe self talk and relaxation &  affirmations
> 
> LOL actually I thought you were being serious until you said otherwise...*


i guess looking back on this... i was more serious than otherwise.  but then my opinions,  if you don't like them... that's totally fine with me.  things i mentioned... things i don't care for.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 4, 2021)

It seems everyone is 'afraid of being bigoted'.  Why?  Isn't it a natural human trait?  Do we need to become de-humanised and have no personal opinions at all, about anything?


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 4, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Of course, were it my kid, forget tact and diplomacy.


Funny! I am totally the same.  I try to have good manners with other people, but with my own kid I am so so willing to shake my head over her choices.  When we were at her interview for nursing school and they told her that her little nose piercing was okay but for clinicals she would have to remove the tongue piercing and her nails, I was like YAY!!!!!   I mean you can't milk a cow if you are wearing those fingernails they glue on these days, so why would anyone want those?  Plus you save so much money just painting your own nails.  
I grew up seeing people with earrings so I don't mind those and even think they can be cute, and the tiny tattoos look okay, but by golly my kid gets unnecessarily big tattoos, why why why?  I have no hesitation telling her my opinion! (doesn't seem to make any difference tho)
At the mall (obviously quite a number of years ago, back in the days of malls), there was one sales guy and somehow we got to talking about tattoos and he showed me his back, the WHOLE back was one giant tattoo, it didn't even look like skin, though it did have a lot of pretty colors.  He said it was very expensive.  He seemed to really like it and was proud of it.
Another thing that has required me to adjust a couple of times in my life are mustaches.  I grew up where they were not the norm, then I moved to a city where most guys had them and it took me a few years to quit thinking they were gross.   Then after many years among mustaches I moved to a city without them, and at first I didn't understand why all the guys looked like my brother, then it hit me - no mustaches.  Beards I can't decide about, I feel better about them if they aren't too fancy, but if they are a total beard I prefer the smoother ones to the giant bushes.  But I try to have good manners regardless of whether someone has a beard that looks like they drew it on with a marker.    Did to my shame once join coworkers laughing at another coworker when we found out his one eighth inch beard he was happy about was a whole month's growth.  Poor guy.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 4, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I have a very negative reaction to body piercings. Ear piercings are fine..but  I especially react and recoil when I  see  nose piercings. Also but less so, with tongue  and lip piercings  I once had a very sweet, talented, hairdresser who had a nose ring and I always had to avoid looking at the
> piercing. I never left her until I moved  because she was very talented and pleasant and I find it difficult to find hairdressers who I think are really good.
> I was recently told by one of my friends I should 'get over it' because I was being too judgmental. Her friend told me I was too prejudiced and biased...so I just wondered what others think. I really do not see a reason to 'get over it'..but maybe I am wrong and should be more accepting of others choices?
> But I still recoil at the sight


I would not say get over it.  You are entitled to how you feel about it.  When my daughter was younger (she is now 28) I talked her out of getting a tongue ring.  I worked for a Surgical Group and my daughter babysat for one of the doctors son.  I relayed the info to her about my daughter - she told me to tell my daughter a tongue ring will mess up her teeth.... she never got the tongue ring.  To each is own.. I don't judge.  We all have something someone don't like. I am at the age, you like it, I love it.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 5, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I would not say get over it.  You are entitled to how you feel about it.  When my daughter was younger (she is now 28) I talked her out of getting a tongue ring.  I worked for a Surgical Group and my daughter babysat for one of the doctors son.  I relayed the info to her about my daughter - she told me to tell my daughter a tongue ring will mess up her teeth.... she never got the tongue ring.  To each is own.. I don't judge.  We all have something someone don't like. I am at the age, you like it, I love it.


Thanks Ladybj   I try not to judge and am going to work at preventing the physical recoil I feel when seeing nose rings, tongue rings...I accept it is really none of my business  and would like to stop the physical reaction if I can.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 5, 2021)

wcwbf said:


> i guess looking back on this... i was more serious than otherwise.  but then my opinions,  if you don't like them... that's totally fine with me.  things i mentioned... things i don't care for.


wcwbf.... I actually like everyone's opinions. Whether I agree or not is a different matter but for me the fun of boards like this is to hear others POVs


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 5, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> It seems everyone is 'afraid of being bigoted'.  Why?  Isn't it a natural human trait?  Do we need to become de-humanised and have no personal opinions at all, about anything?


Thanks...Interesting POV mellowyellow..I would not say I am fearful but more that IMO it is not a good thing/quality to be a bigot. Bigotry as I view it is unreasonable prejudice. And I think my goal should be acceptance. I don't think that is a human trait that I should have.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 5, 2021)

Not my cup of tea either. I’m not repulsed by even the really bad ones, but more like “WHY?”

But do I think being repulsed by something like that is bigotry?   Nope, not at all.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 5, 2021)

debrakay said:


> There were several who picked up on my last comment and flew off the handle.  Then there were a few who realized how we find ways to place place another into a category of our own choosing.  Most people on a forum could care less who I am, what I think or what my opinion is therefore I am a bigot in their eyes when they choose not agree with my values, my morals, my beliefs.  There are a few who take the time to ask "why?"  Today we live in a society that is all words (mostly typed into a computer screen) and very little positive, uplifting action in everyday life and the real world.  Today we live in a society where "self" is far more important than "others".  Today we live in a very dysfunctional family of human beings. Thank you for asking about my snide remark.


I really appreciate what you said... you sound like someone with whom I would love to spend time talking


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I've gotten used to tattoos and piercings as the past 20 years have rolled by and barely notice them anymore. I've been known to compliment someone on a particularly striking tattoo, but otherwise MYOB.
> 
> Speaking of being offended by other people's bodies, when I was a child and teen there were plenty in my age group who were totally grossed out by old people. That's probably even truer now, given that youth is even more highly prized than it was then.
> 
> Perhaps while some of us are judging younger folks' by their piercings and tattoos, the objects of our revulsion are shuddering at our crepey skin, sags and wrinkles.


Star..Kind of my point was I do not want to judge based on piercings.
 It occurred to me so much of what we think is based on what we have be 'taught' 
Just think if the process were reversed and we were born with wrinkles and in old age our skin became smooth, then wrinkles would be admired..
LOL we have to laugh at ourselves for our silliness


----------



## Baciara (Mar 5, 2021)

And I believe that everything is for people. It may be difficult for us to keep up with young people, but I think we should not criticize them so much. I myself, at the age of 55, got my first tattoo because why not? You have to try everything in life, and if I didn't manage to try everything young, now I'm catching up. After all, this old age is for us


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2021)

Whether we receive praise or criticism is of no account. The only important thing is that we have a pure motivation, and let the law of cause and effect be our witness.

—H. H. the Dalai Lama


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2021)

I wouldn't call it bigoted.  There are things that repulse individuals and each individual has different things that do that to them.  There are some things, too, that I can't stand to look at so I just look away.  Ear, nose piercings don't bother me and I even had a nose piercing for awhile but it bothered me physically so I took it out and the hole grew over.  There are some piercings I've seen that I've found very distasteful.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 7, 2021)

With the old adage, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"; disliking or being repulsed by some manner of appearance would not be bigotry.,  It is likely, though, that there are people who want to make it a hate crime for you to dislike what they like.  Personally, I think piercings are tawdry.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2021)

Baciara said:


> And I believe that everything is for people. It may be difficult for us to keep up with young people, but I think we should not criticize them so much. I myself, at the age of 55, got my first tattoo because why not? You have to try everything in life, and if I didn't manage to try everything young, now I'm catching up. After all, this old age is for us


   I have a beautiful and intricate tattoo of an Asian dragon reclining on a bed of chrysanthemums. Lovely pastel colours. Location? My derrière. A master tattooist who felt I had saved his son‘s life gave  me this as a gift.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 9, 2021)

Baciara said:


> And I believe that everything is for people. It may be difficult for us to keep up with young people, but I think we should not criticize them so much. I myself, at the age of 55, got my first tattoo because why not? You have to try everything in life, and if I didn't manage to try everything young, now I'm catching up. After all, this old age is for us


I think I criticize myself more for my reaction than the kids who get a tattoo or piercing...I can't quite figure out why I have a negative reaction.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 9, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Whether we receive praise or criticism is of no account. The only important thing is that we have a pure motivation, and let the law of cause and effect be our witness.
> 
> —H. H. the Dalai Lama


the Dalai Lama was a very wise man!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

Personally, I detest both piercings and tattoos but accept it's a personal choice so . . . rock on.
But, long ago when men started wearing diamond studs someone asked me why I didn't get one. I just replied that I don't need an ear piercing to be cool. So, being the wiseass I enjoy being, I clamped a few paper clips onto my earlobe and went on with my day. Later, at the bank while talking to my favorite teller (you know, the beautiful flirtatious woman) she said, "Oooh, I like your earring!"  Naturally, the joke was on me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

I understand how you feel. I have a grand niece who had piercings on her face...I think one was near the eyebrows and nose. Some of it grosses me out. The thought of needles piercing the skin just gives me the creeps. I never got my ears pierced. I remember once a friend asked me to put her earring back in. I freaked me out. I don't think it's a matter of being bigoted because you can't stomach seeing the piercings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

I understand how you feel. I have a grand niece who had piercings on her face...I think one was near the eyebrows and nose. Some of it grosses me out. The thought of needles piercing the skin just gives me the creeps. I never got my ears pierced. I remember once a friend asked me to put her earring back in. I freaked me out. I don't think it's a matter of being bigoted because you can't stomach seeing the piercings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

I understand how you feel. I have a grand niece who had piercings on her face...I think one was near the eyebrows and nose. Some of it grosses me out. The thought of needles piercing the skin, especially in certain areas, just gives me the creeps. I never got my ears pierced. I remember once a friend asked me to put her earring back in. I freaked me out. I don't think it's a matter of being bigoted because you can't stomach seeing the piercings.
@DaveA ...Exactly!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

Apparently there's something weird going on here today. I tried posting the last reply and it keep giving me an error. Now after refreshing I see there's three replies! @SeaBreeze @Matrix  would either of you please remove the first two.? Thank you.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

OH . . . and on the subject of tattoos, I considered getting a peace sign ofr Taurus symbol on my shoulder during the war but, luckily couldn't decide what I wanted for the rest of my life. I did however enjoy writing "My Beach My Wave Go Home" on my arm during the summer just for a laugh. The guys on the cliff loved it . . .


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Apparently there's something weird going on here today. I tried posting the last reply and it keep giving me an error. Now after refreshing I see there's three replies! @StarSong @Matrix would either of you please remove the first two.? Thank you.


I'm not a moderator, Diva.  You're probably thinking of @SeaBreeze!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm not a moderator, Diva.  You're probably thinking of @SeaBreeze!


Okay...sorry Star...I'll edit the request. Thank you.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 13, 2021)

When working, my job involved frequent conferencing with people, some of whom came in sporting nose rings, lip piercings, or large ear lobe plugs.  The challenge to myself was to keep my eyes engaged with theirs, and not let them wander to their facial modifications, which could pose a distraction or derail my thought process.  Such things were not for me and I did not presume to judge them, but I simply had to deal with the potential distraction factor, which I learned to do.  

With piercings or tattoos, the reaction of others to them can be a function of their visibility and type as well as the possible intent of the expression to others.  While I have tattoos, they are all invisible under full clothing, and there is not a burning skull or naked woman among them...


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2021)

Maybe another question is Is it bigoted to be repulsed by conformity'?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 13, 2021)

Is it bigoted to be repulsed by body piercings'?​
Never have voiced my thoughts in regard to how folks look, or what they've done to themselves

I mean, if they've mutilated their bodies, they prolly think it looks good

I'm a bit quirky at times myself





I may be bigoted, but I do keep my opines to myself
I have enough trouble of my own jus' keeping clothes on






Saggy skin, warts an' all





However, I've seen a few young folks that have had the misfortune of some irreparable decisions

I still keep my thoughts to myself

But,

Day'em





seems my facial expression gets away from me


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I have a very negative reaction to body piercings. Ear piercings are fine..but  I especially react and recoil when I  see  nose piercings. Also but less so, with tongue  and lip piercings  I once had a very sweet, talented, hairdresser who had a nose ring and I always had to avoid looking at the
> piercing. I never left her until I moved  because she was very talented and pleasant and I find it difficult to find hairdressers who I think are really good.
> I was recently told by one of my friends I should 'get over it' because I was being too judgmental. Her friend told me I was too prejudiced and biased...so I just wondered what others think. I really do not see a reason to 'get over it'..but maybe I am wrong and should be more accepting of others choices?
> But I still recoil at the sight


I'm not repulsed by it, but the who cover yourself from head to toe in tattoos and rings and body-bling today does nothing for me, and in fact I've seen very attractive people who chose to go down that path and now they look like freaks starring in a side-show.

Dear husband and I were in paying for our homeowners insurance last summer, and the girl who helped us was so pretty, but both her arms were doodled with ink, and once out of the insurance building my husband said to me, "_if I was single, the last woman I'd go after would be one who was stained with body ink_".

I agree with hubby, and if I were single and playing the field, nose and ear and lip rings along with body ink would be out.

We don't have to look back far... 1990's and prior to, to remember when women were women, and men were men. Now there was beauty, and without all of the circus-like body bling.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> "_if I was single, the last woman I'd go after would be one who was stained with body ink_".


Truth is, if he were single he'd probably be the last person she'd be interested in, too.  Isn't it great how the universe balances things out like that for us?  

None of my children have tattoos, but they all married people with a few tattoos.  Body ink and piercings are no-big-deal to the 40 and under set.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> *Truth is, if he were single he'd probably be the last person she'd be interested in, too.*  Isn't it great how the universe balances things out like that for us?
> 
> None of my children have tattoos, but they all married people with a few tattoos.  Body ink and piercings are no-big-deal to the 40 and under set.


Your comment is moot, and spurred by your insensitivity over my stance and opinion of tattoos.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Maybe another question is Is it bigoted to be repulsed by conformity'?


I've always laughed at people trying so hard to be different . . . just like everybody else.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Truth is, if he were single he'd probably be the last person she'd be interested in, too.  Isn't it great how the universe balances things out like that for us?
> 
> None of my children have tattoos, but they all married people with a few tattoos.  Body ink and piercings are no-big-deal to the 40 and under set.


My son never wanted a tattoo or piercing but he did dye his hair . . . blue, green and then red. Now, he shaves his head. His mother freaked but I told her to relax as it was truly harmless. Maybe I approved as I had to ask permission to do any and every little thing which was always denied.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Your comment is moot, and spurred by your insensitivity over my stance and opinion of tattoos.


I'm not insensitive to your stance.  I was merely stating that someone with tattoos is equally unlikely to be attracted to someone who dislikes ink as someone who finds tattoos unappealing them is apt to be attracted to someone sporting ink.   

That's why Baskin & Robbins makes 31 different flavors.  Or as they used to say, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 13, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I have a very negative reaction to body piercings. Ear piercings are fine..but  I especially react and recoil when I  see  nose piercings. Also but less so, with tongue  and lip piercings  I once had a very sweet, talented, hairdresser who had a nose ring and I always had to avoid looking at the
> piercing. I never left her until I moved  because she was very talented and pleasant and I find it difficult to find hairdressers who I think are really good.
> I was recently told by one of my friends I should 'get over it' because I was being too judgmental. Her friend told me I was too prejudiced and biased...so I just wondered what others think. I really do not see a reason to 'get over it'..but maybe I am wrong and should be more accepting of others choices?
> But I still recoil at the sight


Right is right and wrong is wrong!  Be sure you take a stand in what you believe or else you will fall for anything!  A strong backbone is preferable following the sheep!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)

Piercings at least can be removed.  

All I can think when I see someone like the picture  below  ..   how much makeup is it going to take  once you are older and past this 'phase'?

When you are 18,  you don't think of ever being 60-70-80 years old.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 15, 2021)

I have a lovely tattoo of the University of Virginia "Cavalier" emblem on my right cheek.  I would get many compliments on it but no one can see that particular cheek.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154856




Nice.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2021)

IDC


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154856


I don't wish to know this person.  I would refuse to engage with him in most circumstances.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't wish to know this person.  I would refuse to engage with him in most circumstances.


Yes, this is one of those cases where a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> seems my facial expression gets away from me


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154856


I wonder how he shaves?


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154856


It occurs to me if he has a baby the baby will just love his daddy's face the way it is and not want it changed.  My mom had a freckle on the tip of her nose and during my childhood she had it removed.  I was so sad, I couldn't understand how she didn't love it like I did.


----------

